# كاموس المسريين ... كلام مايفهموش الا احنا D:



## white.angel (22 أغسطس 2012)

*هاى عليكم .. اعتبروا الموضوع دة فرع من جبهة التهييس :t33:*
*هنخصص الموضوع دة ... لاننا نكتب الكلام اللى ميفهمهوش الا المصرى بس ... 
يعنى عايزين نعمل كاموس للمسريين فقط :spor24:اسحابى*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*جابلى الفكره البوست العجيب دة *

*




*​
*ورونا المواهب والثقافه والمعرفه ... عايزين نعمل قاموس*
*الموضوع مش سهل ... هيكون عملنا تاريخى للأجيال الجايه :scenic:*​


----------



## white.angel (22 أغسطس 2012)

*انا هبدأ D:

"جتك نيله يا منيل على عينك...."*


----------



## چاكس (23 أغسطس 2012)

سمعت دى " الشاب ده فئروش ..."

معرفش معناها !


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه يا صباح التهيس
بذمتك هو النت مخلي حاجه حد مش يعرفها
اي كلمه مصريه نزله بالترجمه والكتالوج بعتها كمان
وبجميع اللغات ههههههههههه

ومتابعه ..........

لحد ما يجي في بالي كلام مصري صميم
ههههههههههه


فكره لذيذه يا بطوطتي


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههه في كلمه بقي
مصريه صميمه

لما حد يعمل حاجه مش علي مزاج حد
تلاقيها يقوله يارب تصدي ايه اللي عملته دا
يصدي ازاي بقي م شعارف بصراحه

او انشالله الناس تحزن 

دا علي اساس انها ناقصه حزن يعني
هههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه يا صباح التهيس
> بذمتك هو النت مخلي حاجه حد مش يعرفها
> اي كلمه مصريه نزله بالترجمه والكتالوج بعتها كمان
> وبجميع اللغات ههههههههههه


*
ههههههههههههههههههههه
اديلى ساعه مشغله اغنيه .. صينى او يابانى .. وعماله ادندن ..
وانا مش فاهمه اصلاً الموضوع ايه ... لحد ما دماغى اتظبطت :t33:
وطقت الفكره هههههههههههههههه

طيب بذمتك ...
"حلمنتيشى" 
تترجم ازاى تيي :2:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههه 
حلوه الفكره هههه


جاتك وكسه هههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

اضخك
عايرين
مبينلكش
راس من رجلين


----------



## أم أمونيوس (23 أغسطس 2012)

*



طيب بذمتك ...
"حلمنتيشى" 

تترجم ازاى تيي :2:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولية عايزة تترجميها سيبيها زى ما هى كدا


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

مش بتترجم هي كدا بكل اللغات هههههههههه

ولا كلمه ياحزني ياماه
ههههههههههههههههههه

في الفرح والحزن بتلاقيها شغاله 24 ساعه


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

جبر
لمايلملك


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> سمعت دى " الشاب ده فئروش ..."
> 
> معرفش معناها !


*فئروش ...!!:2:*
*لا جديده دى*
*يعنى ايه :t33:*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

ليلتلك
مطينة بطين


----------



## marcelino (23 أغسطس 2012)

أى بتنجان​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

يا سنة سوخة


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

*لما تنادى على ولد و تقولى له : ياض*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

يالهوي شايفه الموز ده
هههه
​


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

*فكك منى*


----------



## oesi no (23 أغسطس 2012)

ارزززع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2012)

حط ف بطنك بطيخه صيف 
انا حاسه كل الشعب المصري حامل ف بطيخه​


----------



## white.angel (24 أغسطس 2012)

*اتوكس D:*


----------



## bob (24 أغسطس 2012)

*حلك عني
حنرش مايه 
هسك بعيد
سكتك خضرا
توتو فروتو

*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2012)

هرت 
تشنيب


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

*سوكتم بوكتم 
:t23: *


 
*.،*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 أغسطس 2012)

*حلني
يا رايق
مستكنيص
استبحس
اجارك الله
كله بيطلع ف الغسيل
ف السخان
كروكي
قــَـطة بمعنى بوسة 
زومل
لغاليغو


كفاية دول انهاردة 
*


----------



## oesi no (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2012)

ليلتكم جلة متعاصة بجلة بسمعها كتير ومعرفش معناها ايه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2012)

والا كمان كلمة 
صدرلو الطرشه​​


----------



## ponponayah (24 أغسطس 2012)

ومين سمعك 

ونفض وروق​


----------



## Critic (24 أغسطس 2012)

حبشتكنات


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 أغسطس 2012)

نفــــض​


----------



## white.angel (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الواد دة اتحلقله D:*


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2012)

بلا وكسة


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2012)

يا سلام على هاللغة والكلمات الرقيقة !

معرفش غير ( نفض + حبشتكنات)


+ عايز اعرف يعنى ايه توتى فروتى ولا توتو فروتو هههههه دى بتتقال امتى ؟ ممكن


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

فركش ونعكش وفنكش .. وأخوآتهم 
^_^

 


*.،*​


----------



## Critic (24 أغسطس 2012)

الكلمة التى لطالما سمعتها
بت لما تبتك 30:


----------



## bob (24 أغسطس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + عايز اعرف يعنى ايه توتى فروتى ولا توتو فروتو هههههه دى بتتقال امتى ؟ ممكن


*توتو فروتو دي لما واحد يشوف نفسه و فاكر نفسه مهم*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2012)

{سلام قولاً من رب رحيم} 
وش ذي الطلاسم اللي كاتبينها


----------



## aymonded (24 أغسطس 2012)

بتفكروني الأمثلة الشعبية المصرية القديمة زي مثلاً [ نيني نيني لما المتنيل يجي ويشتريني ]
وعلى راي الشاعر اللي قال: 
 إن تفشحط الهنهل والمنكل... كاء بقريحة حلب ضرع مهلهل
  والهجوع أن تحشرمت ... وطسنا في صرصر بمنسل
 وأن تخرم الوصل فعدمت رقادي
 قعقعت السيوف في وطيس بيداء مقشع​ 
ابقوا فكوا الطلاسم بقى ولما توصلوا لحل أبقوا قلولي
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2012)

bob قال:


> *توتو فروتو دي لما واحد يشوف نفسه و فاكر نفسه مهم*


هههههههههه يا سلام !!!


+ ميرسى خالص للتوضيح


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

جاتك نيله 


​


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

*استبحس D:*


----------



## elamer1000 (26 أغسطس 2012)

*يووووووووووه*

*سمعت كلام كتير كنت بسبهل ( اقف فى صمت وذهول من هول ما سمعت ) منه بجد مش عارف ده كلام ولا اهات مريض*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*اسمعوا بقى*

*يعكش بمعنى يمسك اعكش الفرخة دى اى امسك الفرخة دى*

*عاكر بمعنى شغال او عمال عاكر يتكلم شغال / عمال يتكلم*

*لادة بمعنى لائقة الهدية دى مش لادة عليك اى الهدية مش لائقة او مبسوط منها*

*وعندى كتير ابقى افتكر واقولكم*

*+++*​


----------



## white.angel (28 أغسطس 2012)

*اشتغاله D:*​


----------

